# Should I go to college?



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Just want your opinions here, since I'll be graduating fairly soon from high school around this June, and people always ask me what I'll be doing after. 
Well, I don't know, but is going to college necessary?

My mother didn't, and she managed to secure a great job as an office secretary that pays her well, $43/hour now I believe. She's worked there for over 12 years. 
Not sure if the same sort of luck would come my way...


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Depends on what you would study 
So maybe , maybe not .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You don't have to right away,although you should have a plan in mind. Perhaps u want to work full time and then go to skewl later on.You probably should take the general ed courses (Math,English,History etc..) just so u can get those out of the way, and while Math and English are still fresh inside ur mind.


----------



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you should, you don't want to be a truck driver or something hard like that.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

You don't. 

But you do need to explore. Sit in some classes for college. Check out some trade schools. Explore potential interests.Talk to people who actually do the things you're interested in.

If you haven't figured it out, go backpacking for a year in country that doesn't speak English.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

you should


----------



## AutisticScreetching (Jan 24, 2017)

Depends on what you want to study or is eligible for. The social sciences is a complete waste of time and pretty much an indoctrination camp these days.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

You should probably start by asking what it is you want to do for a living. Then from there looking into what type of education is required, how long it would take and how available the job is. And I mean really look because standards may have changed since the previous generation.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

It's a great place to meet girls. But it's super expensive now so don't go unless you have a good major like computer science or engineering.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

For me, a complete waste of time, well when I turned up that is - I'm a binman these days so who is laughing now eh ?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes, i strongly recommend getting a degree in liberal arts.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I highly doubt that you will get as lucky as your mom.


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think you should go if you have the opportunity. It can only bring positive things into your life. Thousands of social opportunities, job opportunities, hobbies, mentors, etc. I still have the desire to go to college. I just fear not being able to make friends and quitting again. I say go for it.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Problem is, I'm not sure what career path I want to take. There's nothing I am particularly interested in or good at; well, maybe something music related, but being a successful musician (or one to live off of financially) is practically one in a million. It's better to have that on the side, I guess.

I could see myself pursuing a computer related career, but a lot of them require mathematical skills which I'm terrible at.



TheInvisibleHand said:


> Yes, i strongly recommend getting a degree in liberal arts.


Isn't there a large stigma against liberal art degrees?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Plasma said:


> Isn't there a large stigma against liberal art degrees?


Yeah, he's just being a friendly neighborhood troll.

Go to community college. Take some general ed courses and classes you would be interested in (for you, computer classes, even music classes for electives). You are not gambling a whole lot of money on community college. You won't be in debt decades down the road just from taking a few CC courses. It's worth the life experience.

If not CC right away, get a full-time job. Only focus on making money. And if you really hate it, I promise having a full-time job that sucks will inspire you to want something else. Been there done that. You'll decide real fast what you may want to do instead even if it's not clear. However, you may LIKE working full-time and making money depending on your job.

So either or honestly. Community college, or work. Nothing wrong with taking that first year off.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Atheism said:


> Yeah, he's just being a friendly neighborhood troll.


I think u are confusing sarcasm and trolling.


----------



## ihatehunks (Jan 27, 2017)

for me personally, it was an awful decision. how do i know this? because i'm still in college! i started in 2011. went 3 years then took a couple years off because i was making no progress towards a degree and i got very depressed. decided to see if i could finish what i started so im back and im stumbling again. i never had any idea what i wanted to get from college and i was not advised by anyone although i don't blame others. my social phobia has really prevented me from making any friends throughout my experience. all the thrill of the college experience has been absent from my own and i guess i should have realized it would be that way. i can only hope that i make it to the finish line within the next 2 years or so. i would recommend having a plan in place if you decide to go. it's not worth it if you go in without a clue. take a gap year, hone your talents or even work a bit. really ask yourself what is it you hope to achieve from attending college.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Atheism said:


> Plasma said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a large stigma against liberal art degrees?
> ...


^ This is great advice. I followed this path and so far I don't regret it. I had gone to uni right away I would have wasted tons of money and would have probably been kicked out because I honestly didn't know what I was doing during my first year of college. CC is a great way to test the waters and see if higher education is right for you.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, this economy is very uncertain and job requirements are changing to the point that even if you obtain a degree you may still be unemployed for a while. You would have to look into the majors and what level they would be sufficient in and determine the cost you're willing to pay in order to obtain it (financially, time, etc.) Having a minor or minors along with the major would increase somewhat than just having one major alone.

Try looking into certificate programs at your local community college if you are not certain by June. Trust me, the sooner you find something to pursue the better off you will be in terms of getting your foot at the door.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for your advice everyone. 

I'll probably take the year off to think about what I want to do, and simply relax since I've absolutely loathed my time being at school for these past 14 years. Subjection to idiocy and obnoxiousness by the other students can really wear the brain down. It'll just be surreal once it's all over, almost there...

If anyone else wants to comment, feel free.


----------



## ihatehunks (Jan 27, 2017)

Plasma said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone.
> 
> I'll probably take the year off to think about what I want to do, and simply relax since I've absolutely loathed my time being at school for these past 14 years. Subjection to idiocy and obnoxiousness by the other students can really wear the brain down. It'll just be surreal once it's all over, almost there...
> 
> If anyone else wants to comment, feel free.


I think you're making a wise decision. It's difficult when it seems like all your peers are going off to college and you hear about how much you need a degree today.

You're young, you have time. Mull it over and consider different avenues. You don't have to commit to anything right now.

I wish someone could have told me that five years ago but hey that's life.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Unless the economy changes drastically in your region, if your'e ambitious , a college degree is just on par for most young people these days. It was only in the post-ww2 recovery that most people could get a decent job without one.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I would think people with SA are at a severe disadvantage when it comes to getting a great job without a degree. A lot of people who excel without ever going to college also probably have a great social network which aided them in searching for better jobs. 

If you don't plan to go to college you should probably accept lesser paying jobs or be prepared to social network a ton and be constantly trying to apply to better positions. Could also train in other skills like trucking, welding, plumbing, etc


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

For the older generation, it was easier to not go to college and make a good living.

It is still very possible in today's economy, it just might not be as easy (in terms of applying for a job and working your way up).

If you are a self starter and want to start businesses, that obviously does not require a degree.

But anyways, it is good to do something. If you are not going to go to college, working is great. You will learn about yourself and create some good savings in your bank account. You will also be able to explore how the world is for non-college folks  Then you can always go back to college one day if you want


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

I think you should ask your mom. Kinda hard to believe she makes what you stated just being a secretary. Unless your in a major city that is. I also bet she is not suffering from SA issues lile many here. I think you need to ask her opinion and suggestions on what you should do.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I think you should enroll for some community college classes to see what it's like. You will take basic classes. Exposure to these basic classes will allow you to see what subjects you have an aptitude for, which subjects you despise. College is also great for networking and meeting other students. 

Discouragingly, I can't say for certain that college will give you a good job.The days of everyone working with a single company for over ten years are long gone. There are students with all types of majors unemployed, and without any career prospects with their degree. College is a gamble, but the catch is you need a degree for a company to even consider you. It's awful but this is the new world. 

Trade schools are a nice alternative, but there are also scams out there. The best advice I can give is to learn something new every single day. Learn a new language. Learn how to use different computer programs, graphic design software, try to learn how to code. Take every opportunity to expose yourself to different skills so if your first choice doesn't work out, you will have working familiarity with other disciplines. Don't fall behind.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

YES! I mean I went straight out of high school, and failed miserably! But I want to go again, so if I want to go again then my answer for you is YES!


----------



## willtowin (Feb 1, 2017)

I took up a skill with trucks and went deep into lots of cash. 

Before that, I took up college, failed badly (thanks anxiety 👎) and got into lots of debt and bad credit. 

I wish I had a bachelor's or master's but I refuse to either until the ridiculous price of college goes down.


----------



## rooingreyhound (Feb 9, 2017)

really depends on what you plan to get out of the experience. for me i dont think it was worth it. i went to school to party mainly. the academic **** was whatever, i dont think i got too much out of it from that perspective.

i went to college right out of high school with no real plan of what i wanted to do with my life. went to 1 college and found it be really boring. i joined a frat which at first i thought was going to be the best thing ever. i never got laid and though that being in a frat id be banging a bunch of hot chicks. frat ended up dying out and i didnt find anything else to do at the school so i left. i also didnt get laid lol. i went to another school and just got a poli sci degree since it was the easiest thing to finish and it was either that or me dropping out. worked in politics for a bit, realized i didnt need a degree for it. decided to go to grad school for a new experience

went to grad school in a really big college town. found it to be another big waste of time. a part of me was trying to relive the past that i didnt get to experience. i got a job at a big corporation while i was here but it was just miserable, lots of **** that just sucked and i quit. about to graduate and will be moving away, im excited to finally get out of school. i think school has drained me too much over the years and almost destroyed my soul. if you have some great opportunities in school go, but for most people you can see that its not really worth it and kinda does more harm than good.


----------



## musical94 (Sep 13, 2014)

University or College? It depends on what you want to study. University is so expensive. So if you want to get a history degree... then maybe don't go to university. But if you want to study something that a degree is required for, then go for it! But then again, maybe you can go to college which is much cheaper and, for some programs, it is even more employable than university! I go to university but my best friend went to college. She graduated from a 2 year program as a vet technician and now works at the country's best animal hospital! 

So basically, a 4-year degree isn't the only option. There are a huge range of post-secondary education programs!


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Plasma said:


> Just want your opinions here, since I'll be graduating fairly soon from high school around this June, and people always ask me what I'll be doing after.
> Well, I don't know, but is going to college necessary?
> 
> My mother didn't, and she managed to secure a great job as an office secretary that pays her well, $43/hour now I believe. She's worked there for over 12 years.
> Not sure if the same sort of luck would come my way...


I'm in HR, most everyone has a degree now-a-days. It can be a tie-breaker. Your mom has a good job and is lucky. Almost everyone I work with has a degree. You will probably earn less without one. If they don't have one they probably are working on one or the older folks have tenure. It is hard to get your foot in the door without one now.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

musical94 said:


> University or College? It depends on what you want to study. University is so expensive. So if you want to get a history degree... then maybe don't go to university. But if you want to study something that a degree is required for, then go for it! But then again, maybe you can go to college which is much cheaper and, for some programs, it is even more employable than university! I go to university but my best friend went to college. She graduated from a 2 year program as a vet technician and now works at the country's best animal hospital!
> 
> So basically, a 4-year degree isn't the only option. There are a huge range of post-secondary education programs!


Don't know about Canada but in the US college and the word university are pretty interchangeable. I graduated from a university but I say I went to college - I think Canada verbiage is about the same. UK I notice they say university.


----------



## BlackRedFoxx (Feb 26, 2017)

Speaking from opinion

I used to be very aware of what I wanted to do when I graduated High School. I had worked my *** to enter a university that would focus on my passion. I proved my naysayers wrong and got accepted to the university with a very confident and optimistic takeoff. It turned out that the university was a complete waste of my time. When I arrived and had spent months getting used to my new setting I had made no real friends whatsoever. I had no one to hang out with during the weekends and ended up depressed and feeling anxious. The teachers were the worst part of the education. I had a lecture who created rivalry in the class and easily had bullies making fun of students with low self esteem I had to stand my ground and intimidate the lecture for how offensive he was. I was completely shattered by my decision to spend my years on a place where my passion and creativity was starting to die in a dark abyss. I started to re think of my situation and decided to stop focusing on the bad parts of my situation. 

And found a side activity to keep me determined and confident in my goals.

I'd say that university or college is a waste of time in this generation. It's ridiculously expensive and it's not very easy to find good friends. Thinking of how much I could have achieved in the meantime instead of spending time in classes with bullies and awful influences on your creativity. 

I'ts your decision to be made what you feel is right for. Take the time you feel you need and ask as many people you know of experiences with university or college. There is always another way to find a opportunity outside of university education.


----------

